# Underwhelming blooms



## AdamD (Jan 22, 2014)

Paph. Honey. 3rd bad blooming in a row. Ugh. This time the flowers are about half the size they were last blooming, plus bad pouch streaking which has plagued this plant. I would throw it out, but it's starting 8 new growths... Rapidly




This is a first bloom division of Phrag Inca Embers "Windy Hill" (AM/AOS). Water damage? The spike was cut to help the new growth along.


----------



## Justin (Jan 22, 2014)

The phrag is clearly a good one. Keep on growing that baby! personally I'd pitch the Honey and use the benchspace for something else. there's nothing wrong with throwing a plant out IMO.


----------



## AdamD (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh I'm definitely keeping the phrag. Just superficial damage on that one. It will be a beauty in the future. I've seen the mother plant in bloom with 7 or 8 beautiful flowers. Still debating the Honey. I like the colors, it just pissed me off for the 3rd time. With a collection of a few dozen blooming sized plants it's hard to justify keeping it around to burn me a 4th time. I think it went rootless taboot.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2014)

compost bin for Honey.


----------



## Dido (Jan 23, 2014)

If honey such a fast grower why to put it in the compost. 
Place it on eBay starting low. 
And maybe soemone wnat it, like a beginner plant. 

I sometimes got such plant over eBAy who other have sold the plants they could not keep it alive. Some made to to great plants at my side.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 23, 2014)

The Honey ain't a honey, but is very nicely grown!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2014)

3 strikes and you're out!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2014)

Trade or sell! Someone will light up...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trithor (Jan 26, 2014)

Honey is a particularly rewarding hybrid. It is not worth wasting time and bench space on a clone that gives you problems. My honey is in bloom with multiple spikes nearly 12 months a year. As one spike finishes, another one starts and so on. They are not difficult to find and you should easily find a division of a good clone.


----------

